# شرح لنظام IPTV systems



## mwya (18 أكتوبر 2016)

شرح لنظام IPTV systems

IPTV ( Internet Protocol Television ) system 
The Internet Protocol Television ( IPTV ) system shall provide satellite and off-air
Television content, video on demand via an IP-based streaming media system over the project campus network, IPTV content shall be accessed from network computers as well as set-top boxes deployed in designated areas.
Satellite dish antennas shall be fixed and mounted in an appropriate location of the project.
IPTV (Internet Protocol Television) is a method used for distributing television signals over an IP network. The selected range of TV channels is delivered to the property from the service provider either as a satellite or digital multicast streamed signal. At this point the streamed IP channels are fed to the network core switch and from there distributed to network outlets through the property via the building LAN.
The LAN design will be scaled to manage all required number of channels and will be capable of future expansion.
As the IPTV is a networked service, IP encoded television signals can be made available at any network point, however it is normal practice to segregate IPTV onto a VLAN and dedicated outlets would be provided for IPTV system.
The IPTV server and main equipment shall be located in the server room located at the terminal building
The location of dishes is not applicable to be installed over the roof of the terminal building, an appropriate location shall be selected at the site and to be near to the terminal building for the connection with core switches.
IPTV system Components
The system shall consist of but not limited to:

o IPTV client workstation
o Digital Content Manager (DCM)
o HD Encoders
o SD Encoders
o Network Management System
o Movie storage system for video on demand
o Set-Top Boxes
o Dish antennas
o Fed horns and LNB's
o Head end station compressing of:
- Basic unit with slots
- Channel processing modules
- Integrated programmable input distribution panel (splitter)
- Microprocessor based control unit
- Power supply unit
- 19" steel rack cabinet to accommodate all main equipment
- Coaxial cables network
- Splitters and tap-off boxes
- TV/FM sockets
- Line / distribution amplifiers


----------



## amrahmed74 (11 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hasan Abdullah (10 أبريل 2018)

في ميزان حسناتك ، وفقك الله


----------

